# Too many Drivers and not enough riders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So tonight has been a drag, not enough riders out there and too many cars. I've only had two riders since 7 pm, I knew I should of started sooner but had other things going on. It seems like we get all these part time drivers on the road then after about 11pm (which is when typically part timers go to bed) is when things start to pick up for me. But it gets old when you know it should be halfway busy, I mean how can uber keep drivers if there aren't enough riders, and vice versa. I know I live in a small market area (Toledo,Ohio), but this is crazy, I mean seriously it is crazy how slow it is here, it does look like other drivers are getting off now. But I'd much rather sit at home, then sit in my car and do nothing. I mean there are 8 cars out there right now and they don't have rides and this makes it a slow night. We NEED MORE RIDERS! I mean this is crazy, really it is.

I just don't see how uber can keep drivers, if drivers aren't making money. Its only economics, if I can't afford my rent, car payment, utilities and etc, then how am I going to afford to keep my car up for only a couple of fares here and there.

Update: it's 12 am and still only two rides. It's dead and none of the drivers are calling it quits. This is one of the worst nights, I've had since I've started working for uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHHHHHHH--Uber will cut the rates around Tooleydoo.......


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd help solve the problem and log off. And is your question serious about how uber affords to keep drivers on the road? Because the answer is you don't cost them anything when you are on the road.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So tonight has been a drag, not enough riders out there and too many cars. I've only had two riders since 7 pm, I knew I should of started sooner but had other things going on. It seems like we get all these part time drivers on the road then after about 11pm (which is when typically part timers go to bed) is when things start to pick up for me. But it gets old when you know it should be halfway busy, I mean how can uber keep drivers if there aren't enough riders, and vice versa. I know I live in a small market area (Toledo,Ohio), but this is crazy, I mean seriously it is crazy how slow it is here, it does look like other drivers are getting off now. But I'd much rather sit at home, then sit in my car and do nothing. I mean there are 8 cars out there right now and they don't have rides and this makes it a slow night. We NEED MORE RIDERS! I mean this is crazy, really it is.
> 
> I just don't see how uber can keep drivers, if drivers aren't making money. Its only economics, if I can't afford my rent, car payment, utilities and etc, then how am I going to afford to keep my car up for only a couple of fares here and there.
> 
> Update: it's 12 am and still only two rides. It's dead and none of the drivers are calling it quits. This is one of the worst nights, I've had since I've started working for uber.


How many people have you passed your referral card out to at bars, malls and anywhere else crowds gather? You want more ridership get out there and get more.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So tonight has been a drag, not enough riders out there and too many cars. I've only had two riders since 7 pm, I knew I should of started sooner but had other things going on. It seems like we get all these part time drivers on the road then after about 11pm (which is when typically part timers go to bed) is when things start to pick up for me. But it gets old when you know it should be halfway busy, I mean how can uber keep drivers if there aren't enough riders, and vice versa. I know I live in a small market area (Toledo,Ohio), but this is crazy, I mean seriously it is crazy how slow it is here, it does look like other drivers are getting off now. But I'd much rather sit at home, then sit in my car and do nothing. I mean there are 8 cars out there right now and they don't have rides and this makes it a slow night. We NEED MORE RIDERS! I mean this is crazy, really it is.
> 
> I just don't see how uber can keep drivers, if drivers aren't making money. Its only economics, if I can't afford my rent, car payment, utilities and etc, then how am I going to afford to keep my car up for only a couple of fares here and there.
> 
> Update: it's 12 am and still only two rides. It's dead and none of the drivers are calling it quits. This is one of the worst nights, I've had since I've started working for uber.


Btw...you see 8 cars available but there are actually more than that available. You just just can't see them all.


----------



## aiseop (Jun 4, 2015)

How so? How do know?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

aiseop said:


> How so? How do know?


The screen only shows the 8 closest cars, if you move the pin more will show up. I think that is what you were referring to as the lack of a quote makes it hard to tell.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Don't take this the wrong way... but It's Toledo. There just isn't ever going to be tons of riders out there. Small cities are just never going to produce like mid-size and large cities. Personally I think this is more of a 'not enough riders problem' and not a 'too many drivers problem.' Knoxville, Dayton, Toledo, Augusta, Flint... those cities just aren't going to get big numbers. Again, no disrespect to any of them, its just reality.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way... but It's Toledo. There just isn't ever going to be tons of riders out there. Small cities are just never going to produce like mid-size and large cities. Personally I think this is more of a 'not enough riders problem' and not a 'too many drivers problem.' Knoxville, Dayton, Toledo, Augusta, Flint... those cities just aren't going to get big numbers. Again, no disrespect to any of them, its just reality.


And in most of those cities even the poorest people have cars as public transportation is unreliable, unsafe or non-existent.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Too many part timers on the road? Thats ALL that should be on the road if you ask me. Its the full timers effing it up for themselves and others.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Too many drivers.... not enough riders. That's been happening everywhere. .. it's a downward spiral. Start thinking about plan B.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Too many drivers.... not enough riders. That's been happening everywhere. .. it's a downward spiral. Start thinking about plan B.


POST#11/ARIV005: SING IT, BROTHER!


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So tonight has been a drag, not enough riders out there and too many cars. I've only had two riders since 7 pm, I knew I should of started sooner but had other things going on. It seems like we get all these part time drivers on the road then after about 11pm (which is when typically part timers go to bed) is when things start to pick up for me. But it gets old when you know it should be halfway busy, I mean how can uber keep drivers if there aren't enough riders, and vice versa. I know I live in a small market area (Toledo,Ohio), but this is crazy, I mean seriously it is crazy how slow it is here, it does look like other drivers are getting off now. But I'd much rather sit at home, then sit in my car and do nothing. I mean there are 8 cars out there right now and they don't have rides and this makes it a slow night. We NEED MORE RIDERS! I mean this is crazy, really it is.
> 
> I just don't see how uber can keep drivers, if drivers aren't making money. Its only economics, if I can't afford my rent, car payment, utilities and etc, then how am I going to afford to keep my car up for only a couple of fares here and there.
> 
> Update: it's 12 am and still only two rides. It's dead and none of the drivers are calling it quits. This is one of the worst nights, I've had since I've started working for uber.


Welcome to the PEFECT CORPORATE UBER WORLD !! They don't give a F**K ! If 10 drivers make a dollar or 1 driver makes $!10
Ubers goal is to have available drivers willing to go anywhere for the carrot! UBER is not sustainable in its current format. Unlimited drivers for limited passengers = you lose! You drank the Uber Koolaide and so did the other guys out burning fuel for nothing! Quit and work smarter, get an endgame NOW!


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> I'd help solve the problem and log off. And is your question serious about how uber affords to keep drivers on the road? Because the answer is you don't cost them anything when you are on the road.


True


----------



## aiseop (Jun 4, 2015)

Given that the stated goal of Uber is to one day have *driver-less *cars, then yes, we are a cog they'd like to make obsolete. Granted, this will take a very long time to do.



HoverCraft1 said:


> Welcome to the PEFECT CORPORATE UBER WORLD !! They don't give a F**K ! If 10 drivers make a dollar or 1 driver makes $!10
> Ubers goal is to have available drivers willing to go anywhere for the carrot! UBER is not sustainable in its current format. Unlimited drivers for limited passengers = you lose! You drank the Uber Koolaide and so did the other guys out burning fuel for nothing! Quit and work smarter, get an endgame NOW!


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Philadelphia is also terrible. Surge prices are virtually none existent.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

its the same reason why restaurants overstaff waiters. it doesnt cost uber anything to have extra drivers, they dont care who takes the call as long as there are plenty of drivers for better service. 

i have seen many new drivers, and i suspect by what PAX is telling me they are professional cabbies. lucky for me most will not last as the rating system is brutal for rude or drivers not speaking english good. (also shear racism ppl rate low if the driver is Mohammed ) which i dont agree with but it is there unfortunately.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> But it gets old when you know it should be halfway busy, I mean how can uber keep drivers if there aren't enough riders, and vice versa. I know I live in a small market area (Toledo,Ohio), but this is crazy, I mean seriously it is crazy how slow it is here, it does look like other drivers are getting off now. But I'd much rather sit at home, then sit in my car and do nothing. I mean there are 8 cars out there right now and they don't have rides and this makes it a slow night. We NEED MORE RIDERS! I mean this is crazy, really it is.
> 
> I just don't see how uber can keep drivers, if drivers aren't making money. Its only economics, if I can't afford my rent, car payment, utilities and etc, then how am I going to afford to keep my car up for only a couple of fares here and there.


Am a part-time over here in Atlanta, GA & even I have given up. I barely drive these days and am looking for another part-time gig.
The market is just so saturated, the rates suck and yet Uber keeps sending me constant emails about adding new drivers...

Suuuuuuuure...


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> Am a part-time over here in Atlanta, GA & even I have given up. I barely drive these days and am looking for another part-time gig.
> The market is just so saturated, the rates suck and yet Uber keeps sending me constant emails about adding new drivers...
> 
> Suuuuuuuure...


LOL, yeah I am the same in Philadelphia. On a weekends when I am in mood for driving, I drive in my pajamas, and flippers, and basically look like i just got out of bed. lol, when rates droped i just stoped caring for service. i still get good ratings, though because i dont give a shiet, and seem more relaxed because of that.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

Same thing with LA. there are a ton of drivers on the road. Here is a pic of Glendale Ca to show you how tightly they are packed.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> LOL, yeah I am the same in Philadelphia. On a weekends when I am in mood for driving, I drive in my pajamas, and flippers, and basically look like i just got out of bed. lol, when rates droped i just stoped caring for service. i still get good ratings, though because i dont give a shiet, and seem more relaxed because of that.


Hahaha! Me too! I dont care anymore and customers think it's funny. Some days when I drive I look like the female version of the Great Lebowski.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> SHHHHHHH--Uber will cut the rates around Tooleydoo.......


and the announcement goes:

"Great news......"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i have seen many new drivers, and i suspect by what PAX is telling me they are professional cabbies.


Unless they are airport drivers, hotel stand sitters or sitters on unauthorised stands on Capitol Hill, the drivers that you cited will go back quickly to a cab. I have never understood how the driver in the categories that I have mentioned ever made any money, even back in the Zone Days when it was easier to charge someone the first thing that came to a driver's head. Even if a cab driver in the aforementioned categories tries to high flag (and risk a one thousand dollar fine), I do not understand how he could make any money.

I know some D.C. drivers who let go of their cabs as soon as the Uber approved them. Now, they are repenting of that, but, sadly for them, once you let go of an H-plate in D.C., you can not get it back. As the DCTC recently issued many new hack licences, and, all of those new drivers must rent, you can not find a rental cab anywhere in the City. Some of those guys went to the suburbs (or went back to the suburbs) and got their licences (back). Some of those guys who started in the suburbs kept up their hack licences there, which, as it has turned out, was a smarter move.

The D.C. cab drivers have learned that there is no money in UberX, which is why they have repented of their decision to give up their cabs. I do know one or two, however, whom Uber de-activated, but I can not get a clear understanding of why. As Uber would be loath to tell me its side of the story, I doubt that I will ever understand why Uber de-activated them. The drivers just mentioned did drive for the cab company of which I was an official. One of them
was a bit troublesome, but never really that bad.

The jury is still out on the suburban drivers who handed in their rental cabs there. In the suburbs, with the possible exception of Alexandria, Virginia, it is extremely difficult to own. Almost everyone must rent. Historically, the suburban cab companies have mistreated their drivers horribly. For this reason, when UberX arrived, it became a viable alternative for those drivers.. Many of the drivers handed back their cabs, especially in Arlington, Virginia (Red Top/Arlington Yellow) and Montgomery County, Maryland (Barwood). I have not been by Metropolitan Avenue (Barwood), lately, but I have been by 1200 North Hudson (Red Top) more than a few times. While their numbers are not as large, there are still more cabs parked than there were before UberX arrived. What I suspect has happened is that initially, the drivers who could, dumped Red Top and Barwood, with their exorbitant rental rates and historic mistreatment of drivers and started with UberX. Since UberX launched, Uber has slashed fares to a little over half of what they were. Uber has slashed the fares twenty-four per-cent since I signed on a little less than one year past. I suspect that these repeated pay cuts have sent a few of these suburban cab drivers crawling back to their former companies.

When I drove in the suburbs, I learned very quickly how to hustle and make the most of the time that I spent out there. You had to have regulars and had to learn where to cruise for fares when the stands were slow. You had to learn when the stands did move, so that you could be there to catch it. Most drivers never learned it, so they were working sixteen hour days (Virginia allowed only thirteen hours behind the wheel, but most drivers honoured that more in its breach than its keeping) just to make a little bit of money. I was actually out of the apartment for fourteen hours daily, but I took a four hour break in the middle of the day.

Still, I do wonder if even with the "Even Newer and More Exciting" fares in the Washington Metropolitan Area, are the suburban drivers better off with the UberX or Red Top or Barwood? These guys are used to sixteen hour days for no money, as it is. Uber may not pay them too well, but Uber does not mistreat them the way that Red Top and Barwood mistreat their drivers.

I drive mostly Uber Taxi. There is no money in UberX, even when the trips do come fast and furious, which for me, at least, they do on UberX.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> Am a part-time over here in Atlanta, GA & even I have given up. I barely drive these days and am looking for another part-time gig.
> The market is just so saturated, the rates suck and yet Uber keeps sending me constant emails about adding new drivers...
> 
> Suuuuuuuure...


I do well in the Atlanta area. Don't give up there is money to be made. Ignore Ubers emails and texts. Do some demographic research you'll find places such as Alpharetta is an untapped gold mine.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I do well in the Atlanta area. Don't give up there is money to be made. Ignore Ubers emails and texts. Do some demographic research you'll find places such as Alpharetta is an untapped gold mine.


Why don't you send him a little further.....like say Thomasville.

Get the competition further way from you.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Why don't you send him a little further.....like say Thomasville.
> 
> Get the competition further way from you.


Haha sarcasm. Why don't you stick to the west coast home skillet. Most drivers in the Atlanta market do not live in the downtown area, they drive there hoping to make money. METRO Atlanta is a huge place with many options. Downtown is what is saturated. Surrounding cities money can be made.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Haha sarcasm. Why don't you stick to the west coast home skillet. Most drivers in the Atlanta market do not live in the downtown area, they drive there hoping to make money. METRO Atlanta is a huge place with many options. Downtown is what is saturated. Surrounding cities money can be made.


Yeah, send him out to the "surrounding cities", especially when the Braves are in town.

"I could tell you my secrets, but then I'd have to kill you" type of thing going on here.

I'm messing with you.

I don't care what you guys do in Georgia.

Happy peach picking, and send over some of that fried chicken from Thomasville. Good eats.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I do well in the Atlanta area. Don't give up there is money to be made. Ignore Ubers emails and texts. Do some demographic research you'll find places such as Alpharetta is an untapped gold mine.


It's funny you speak of alpharetta as I am very familiar with that area but am worried of the distance btw the suburbs in that area. I have a lot of family that live there...


----------

